# Baby Issues....Urgent!



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

*Baby #3*

So this is baby #3. I don't know why but I feel like this little one isn't doing well. Unlike the other two babies, this little baby shakes a little more. I'm not sure if the baby is scared or not feeling well. This little guy was born on December 11th. Youngest out of the three. Help!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not experienced with chick's this young so we will have to have some of our more experienced folk's give some insight. Besides shaking a little more, is there any other observations you can share ? Does this chick eat like the other's....how are it's dropping's compared to the other's....anything else you can think of will help...


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Dropping are normal. I hand fed the baby today for the first time because the baby looked a little weak and it wasn't chirping like the other two were. And this little baby seems to be growing slower then the other two. The other two' started to grow many of their feathers already instead of this one. I'm not sure. I'm just worried for the little one.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

*Baby 101*

Hi everyone. So recently I had three babies born at home. First was born on Dec 7th, then 9th, and then the 11tth. And well my youngest is acting a little different from the other two. The youngest breathing is a little faster then the other two causing the little one to shake a little and is growing a little slower. The other two have grown most of their feathers but not my youngest. Also the young ones droppings are normal. I feel like the mother is my feeding the little one only. I don't know if I'm just worrying for no reason. Just need tips. Thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Jessica, I have merged your 2 threads about your youngest chick.

Consistent shaking/trembling is not normal on a chick especially if the chick is kept on a warm environment. 
Is this chick as active as its siblings, and how are the chicks' motor skills? 
At the age he/she is in you would notice a little increase in activity levels and general curiosity towards the surroundings.
From that photo, the little one appears to be subdued with the head laying low and eyes closed.

To better detect health issues in chicks, it's also important to know the history of the parents. Have the parents had any health issues since you've had them? How old are the parents and do you know if they are related? 
Have they been on an appropriate diet for breeding?

In order to minimize health/developmental problems in chicks, it's vital to make sure the chosen breeding pair is in top physical health and condition. 
If there is an underlying illness/chronic medical condition in one or both parents, not only the chicks' chances of inheriting the same weaknesses and having a much shorter lifespan is higher, but also the very health of the parents is at risk during the whole breeding process. In some cases, there is even the premature passing of one of the parents.

It's not my intention to scare you, but I find important for you (and other members that may be in a similar situation as yours) to know what is at stake and how important it is to chose a good, healthy pair to breed.

With regards to your chick's shaking, if it persists and you notice a decline then the best course of action is to seek professional advice from a specialized avian vet, and to have the chick properly diagnosed and hopefully treated with success.

I'm wishing all the best for all of your chicks.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

The parents are both very healthy. The father Turq is 3 years old and the mother Beans is 2 years old. They were both born at home as well. Never had any problems. They are one of the most healthiest of my budgie family. And in the picture the little one was sleeping. I had my hand over the little one to keep it warm.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

So I recently had three babies born at home and well my youngest Dre who was born on December 11th has been sleeping more then the other two babies. Dre sleeps on his stomach a lot. Like his mother Beans used to sleep on her side when she was very young which was unusual for her but she still turned out to be very healthy. I believe Beans doesn't feed Dre as much as the other 2. The other two are both yellow just like Beans, but Dre is a very beautiful light blue and white. Is it because Dre's a different colour? Well I've been hand feeding Dre for a coupe of days now. I'm just panicking now because Dre should be a little more active now since the other two are active. Is something wrong? Is there something I can do to help my little baby? I would take Dre to the vet but I can't afford the vet bills. Please I need urgent help!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Jessica,

Firstly congratulations on the new babies in your flock! 
I'm very sorry you are having these difficulties with baby Dre though. Im not an expert and have no experience with breeding however I'm wondering what the gap is between Dre hatching and the other two? Perhaps he just hasn't reached that stage of development yet because of his age?

Is he putting on any weight now that you are hand feeding him?

I'm sure some of the experienced members will come along shortly to help you out further.

Praying that your little one will do well and looking forward to some photos 

Sorry I've just went back to your original announcement about the babies and you have already posted dates of hatching. I really hope someone can offer you assistance soon. X


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Dre is four days younger then the first born and two days younger then the second.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I have merged your 3rd thread about your chick into your original thread recently created.

Again I'm sorry for your current predicament and the struggles your youngest chick has been having. Clearly something is not quite right with the little one and as was already referred, the best course of action is to really have professional advice regarding your chick. Your youngest needs to be properly examined by an avian vet so that he/she has the best possible chances of being treated and thriving.

Before breeding a person should have the financial means specifically for vet emergencies (same thing goes for the normal pet ownership). Maybe it would be a good option if you talk to your vet in order to work on a payment plan that works for all parties involved. 

I hope everything goes well with your chick and its siblings. Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When a person chooses to own budgies, that individual is accepting the responsibility for providing for their health and well-being which includes ensuring having the means to provide Avian Vet care when necessary.

Some Avian Vets are willing to work out a payment plan in order to provide the necessary care. I would ask that you contact your vet and see if these arrangements can be made. For the future, I recommend you set up an emergency fund so if one of your budgies becomes ill the finances for getting care for it will not be an issue.

Please take the time to carefully review these two threads:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

aluz has given you the best possible advice as 
the youngest chick needs to be seen by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment. Without treatment the chick is not going to have the opportunity to enjoy a healthy life.*


----------

